# Going Vertical



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report - Bending The Boards*

You know the fishing is on fire when even a slick-off can't slow down the success for our guests. I've been to that picture show before and it's amazing. With a mild Fall, we're anticipating primetime fishing deep into November! Working mud/grass in the deep back marshes on huge flood tides has been just astounding. The result, two days of picture editing that I thought would never end! We've been blessed with "The Who's Who" of corporate and Fortune 500 comapanies entertaining employees and clients as well as plenty of friends and family trips as well enjoying the great outdoors here on the mid-coast.

We'll be making more and more of a switch to soft plastics and topwaters (Spring time in reverse) as we head toward consistently cooler water temperatures. Shrimp and other bait fish are making their migration from the upper estuaries and this flow is a great catalyst especially on cold fronts and brisk windy days.

*Texas Duck Season Opener*

November 2nd will mark the opening of the 2019/20 Texas Waterfowl Season opener and we're already picking up lots of ducks. With each passing cold front, we keep filling the marshes and backwaters where we will make memories that will last a lifetime. Come join us!

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------

